# Smokey's baby



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Walked out to feed and noticed she was having discharge, left went to grab a few things, came back and she was laying down pushing! I had to help her outa little bit, she was having a little trouble, but she did great!

Here is our blue eyed buckling. I brought inside so my dad who has cancer and is on hospice could see him and cuddle him a little bit!! He loved it...he is now back outside bonding with his mom.





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW! He's tiny! and cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cutie pie!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have named him Valentine aka Val for short. He loves to snuggle. I picked him up today and he immediately snuggled in and fell asleep.  I love this little guy! 
If only He was a she lol.















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hes cute


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

This is soooo precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love his little shirt!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

He is definitely a cuddler. He walks up to me and will wait for me to pick him up. Once I pick him up he just falls asleep or kisses my nose. Valentine is DEFINITELY a keeper


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Such a face! I would fall in love too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh too cute !!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

squee!!! he is soooo cute!!!!! I bet your dad loved having him to snuggle with!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here is a few more pics of him





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He is so sweet! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww what a adorable little guy  They're all cute


----------

